# My Favourite Military Watch



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got home last night to find the dreaded "we tried to deliver a package but you were out" card on my doormat. So I went down to my local sorting office this morning and picked this up:

One of my all time favourites







. I've wanted a steel cased Marathon Navigator for ages but I've never actually gone out of my way to find one. Up till now I've made do with one of the black resin/plastic cased examples - I don't wear it very often but it's done me proud. Then came the April 28th update & Roy posted this one (from his own collection) at a good price and I just couldn't resist any longer. I'm a happy bunny - so much for me giving up or cutting back on my watch collecting







! I also seem to be developing a quartz fetish, I'm waiting for another watch to arrive and that's a quartz too


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've admired those too







I'll just have to stick with my resin-cased version for now. Well done Paul!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul, They are rather nice, very easy to forgive it for being quartz









As for giving up or cutting down on collecting







I'm the same, I bought a couple of expensive watches (for me!) in the last month or so and said that's it for a while.

Well that was four watches ago







and I have one in transit and my eye on an old 70's Citizen diver if it doesn't attract to many bids.

Mike


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very good Paulus - kept that quiet tho









I hope my latest has finally put the blocks on my spending. I hope............

I'm having a harder time selling stuff at the moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cutting back on collecting, _"I`ve got enough now"_, yeh, yeh, heard it all before
















When I started collecting cameras it was;_" I`ll stop at 50 thats enough",_ then_" 100 and thats final! "_ I ended up with 150









I`ve got 5 hi fi systems with music available (but not always going ) in every room but the attic









When it came to watches, same thing _ "Must be more restrained,20`s enough"_ then 30,50 now I`ve got 69 with a `17` soon to be on its way and thats after recently selling 8


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats Paul!

Kicked myself for missing that one









Now I'm hunting for one and I think I may have got it







Especially like the steel version


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I got home last night to find the dreaded "we tried to deliver a package but you were out" card on my doormat. So I went down to my local sorting office this morning and picked this up:


Variant on this tonight for me: ran across the young soldier who manages the mailroom's insured packages at the gym tonight. He saw me walk in and hailed me: "Hey sir, you've got a package - I think it's another watch"














Hundreds of packages arriving here every day and this lad knows my watch habits
















Hadn't even got the orange notice yet from my mail clerk. Yes, we have those painful things in Iraq, too









I believe it's a beater mil diver, one of the Orsa clones. Bought it for the experience and the trick straps it comes with. Pictures to follow (after the yellow bros. get posted).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I got home last night to find the dreaded "we tried to deliver a package but you were out" card on my doormat. So I went down to my local sorting office this morning and picked this up:
> ...


I hope you don`t mind me asking Colin, but how many watches have you got with you?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I wish you hadn't asked, because now I have to face the reality of my problem. I just went back to my room to count.

I brought five. I have 18 now.

One of the autos (Beuchat) is knackered and needs a complete overhaul - it's unwearable. It wasn't doing well before I left, so I'm unsurprised. Three of the quartzes (B&R Hydromax, Suunto Observer and Gammawatch) have gone TU.

So that means I've bought 13 watches since I deployed (and that's just the ones delivered here







).

I blame Roy - 3 RLTs in the last 5 months, plus two others and now the Astina.

And I blame the French of course...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I wish you hadn't asked, because now I have to face the reality of my problem. I just went back to my room to count.
> 
> I brought five. I have 18 now.
> 
> ...


In my _Professional_ opinion Colin I don`t see that you have a problem, apart from not having enough watches























Luckily Roy is here to help you out









BTW not blaming the French for anything would be unnatural, as Sir Humphrey Appleby said to Jim Hacker in `Yes Minister` _"We don`t have nuclear weapons because of the Russians, its because the French have them"_*
















*My quote may be wrong but you get the idea


----------

